# Small Mantis Cages Vrs Large Mantis cages



## Chameleman (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello! I am Chameleman from Orange County C.A. I am here to report on my recent findings of mantis housing. Glass cages for adult tarantulas make perfect homes for smaller higher-humidity species such as the Indian flower mantis (Creobroter pictipennis) or the spiny flower mantis (Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi). keeping smaller tropical mantids in big glass cages is good because they can climb glass, unlike larger mantids. it also keeps the humidity and makes for a slick and beautiful decoration in your house. Sometimes you can even keep multiple mantids together if the cage is big enough and there is a centerpiece for them to be on two sides. my experience was with Indian flower mantids, for all their life they never bothered each other but when I stopped feeding them as frequently, one ate the other. When you house two mantids* ALWAYS MAKE SURE THERE IS FOOD IN THE CAGE. *Larger mantids are best kept in screen cages by themselves. I bought mine in a 4-set from dragon strand and my mantids love them. I have heard people keep multiple large mantids in big chameleon-like cages with misting systems and everything. I have even heard people have mantids stay on a branch without a cage in their house. (don't try that though). Comment your ideas and experiences below.


----------



## Connor (Nov 3, 2017)

I have a few main types of enclosures. Deli cups I have to recommend the most. I use 8-80 oz deli cups depending on what size the mantis is. They can easily molt and catch food in the deli cups. Not the most aesthetically pleasing but it is the cheapest option. I also have a few aquariums for the ‘special needs’ mantis species. Those are harder for the mantis to catch their food in though. I also use net cages for adults of larger species. I have a couple free roaming mantis on plants. Just make sure to feed them and they won’t leave.


----------



## Serle (Nov 3, 2017)

I used to have a free range adult Tenodera S.  in my office . Every morn. he played this hide &amp; seek , I could hunt for 10 min. and not see him . Then sitting at my desk he would walk out or fly by announcing his location . The Tenoderas sure develop personalities.  He did live a good life season free from the enclosure .......... S


----------



## Connor (Nov 3, 2017)

Serle said:


> I used to have a free range adult Tenodera S.  in my office . Every morn. he played this hide &amp; seek , I could hunt for 10 min. and not see him . Then sitting at my desk he would walk out or fly by announcing his location . The Tenoderas sure develop personalities.  He did live a good life season free from the enclosure .......... S


Lol that’s hilarious serle! Might have to try a little hide and seek with one of mine ?


----------

